# Boulder le elk muzzleloader help



## steve.henstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anybody have any experience on this unit i have 16 points and im here wondering if this unit would be a good fit for my points


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

If you enjoy ML hunting then an ML tag can be a good choice. The Boulder is a good unit, but you need to learn where the elk are and how to hunt it. It is thick, rolling and can be tough to glass. The quality is good on the unit- no secret there. You might draw a rifle tag there in the next 4-5 years or ML this year. The rifle is definitely more forgiving. You have a dilemma many would love to have. In the end, I choose what makes me happy-- many times that means hunting with the weapon I prefer and in an area I am familiar with. Always is fun to learn a new area though-- just tough for me to do it on a tag I may never get again. Hope that response didn't muddy the waters too much.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I've hunted the boulders for ten years spike cow elk and deer it is a hard unit to hunt thick and no vantage points to glass. If you are unfamiliar with the area I would scout a lot because if you don't know the area it would be a very hard hunt


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree with the others. it's a hard unit. I'd use those points somewhere else...


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v hunted the boulder for 10-12 years now, its not as hard to hunt as some make it out to be. yeah you still have to scout. yes it is THICK! but with a ML you'll have elk blowing snot in your face. if you put in and draw you will not regret it.


----------



## steve.henstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

Just like most hunters with 15 plus points im tired of waiting it seems like i will be waiting forever for one of the top 3 units. Im not afraid of investing some time scouting as long as it pays off.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll say this, the LE muzzy elk hunt on Boulder can be one of the VERY best!

5 plus years ago the Wasatch was awesome------- Not that hot anymore..

Steve, 16 elk points and thinking ML ----- Beaver OR Pahvant may-be,


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

It will pay off there is some nice bulls on that mountain scout and it will pay off I have some pictures of some nice bulls on my trail cameras over the last couple of years


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd put in for Beaver, Pahvant, Fish Lake, or Panguitch. 

avoid Boulder. Too many people already flocking to it....


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Whatever you decide go with a unit you know the best. In my opinion, knowledge of a unit is much more important than the unit reputation.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I will say this.... Anybody who is steering you away from the Boulder muzzleloader hunt does not spend enough time down there!!
You should see the size of some of the bulls that are on the winter range


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

hockey said:


> I will say this.... Anybody who is steering you away from the Boulder muzzleloader hunt does not spend enough time down there!!
> You should see the size of some of the bulls that are on the winter range


Or maybe they have seen the same thing you have.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Or maybe they have seen the same thing you have.


That's what I was thinking, but that would be pretty crappy. Every tag that they allocate for that hunt will be drawn. It's not like keeping it a secret is going to decrease the amount of hunters there.

I could see people with 14-15 points trying to dissuade those with 16 or 17 to switch units. Boulder is forming the reputation to be one of the best big bull units in the state. I have been told that it is a pretty difficult hunt. But if you want to shoot a big bull, chances are you are going to have a difficult hunt regardless of the unit you are hunting. If you have the time to go learn a new unit, I say go for it! I have fished down there a time or two and it is about as pretty of an area as there is anywhere.


----------



## Boulderhunter (Nov 19, 2007)

I think their are a couple of things you have to ask yourself first; why the Boulder unit and why muzzleloader ? Don't get me wrong Steve, as you can tell by my user name I love to hunt the Boulder, in fact it's the only unit I hunt (with the exception of O.I.L. tags). In my years of hunting the Boulder for L.E. Elk (personal tag or guiding) I've learned the unit is 1st, very tough to hunt...but that's not all bad, it just means if you do your home work and spend the time needed the results can be incredible. The Muzzleloader hunt on the Boulder is usually at the peak to downhill side of the rut but not always. As with any unit, area's can be hot one day and nothing the next just depends where your at ? Again, as with any unit scout, scout, scout ! If you decide to put in and draw out...Be prepared to work your butt off, have a great time and make the most of every day your there, it will be over before you know it. Good luck !!!!!


----------



## steve.henstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys i think i found my hunt


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hockey said:


> Anybody who is steering you away from the Boulder muzzleloader hunt does not spend enough time down there!!


I agree 100%

I would recommend Beaver, Pahvant, Fish Lake, Panguitch, Dutton, Monroe.....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Me thinks PBH has his eye on a boulder tag. I know the Hepps know that place like the back of their hands. You got a 380 bull tied to a tree or something, PBH? 

I could draw the Boulder muzzy quickly. You going to guide me?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

a 380 tied to a tree? No. It wouldn't have to be that big for me to release the string!

I do not have the points to draw a tag. But my older brother does. He has 13 points. He could have drawn archery last year, but opted for another bonus point due to a fishing trip to Canada -- we understand the order of priorities.

Lot's of people sliding their points over to Boulder this year. It will be interesting to see if he can draw the tag this year with the additional interest the unit has drawn in.

what I find interesting is the way people follow the previous years success. There are big bulls on all of these units. You can have good success on any one of them. So the question to truly ask yourself is: Why put in for any unit?

for us, we've been hunting Boulder since we were old enough to hunt. We were fishing it before that. We know it. We love it.

So, for the original poster who started this thread: put in for the unit that you know. Put in for the unit you love. Stop worrying about the quality of the animals and put your sights on the quality of the hunt. You could have a successful hunt on any number of units including Boulder, Fish Lake, Beaver, Pahvant, Wasatch, Monroe, Southwest Desert, or Paunsagaunt. Each one of those will provide challenges and rewards. So, the question begs: what one do you _want_ to hunt? nothing else really matters.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So are you going to guide me or what? I know you boys have that unit pegged! Come on...for old UTOF days! 😜


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

i would do everything I could to help you out. I would be happy to point you to some areas that we frequently find mature bulls. I'd even try to make a trip (or 2) with you, if time permitted. But I'm not going to guide you. I'd much rather just go with you and enjoy the experience! (guiding just sounds like WORK!)

We'll be hunting over there during the archery hunt, regardless of whether Richard draws an LE tag or not. So, we'll have a good idea of what bulls are hanging out around our hunting spots. heck, you could join us -- we could show you right were the mature bulls hang out that time of year. That would really get you excited!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> i would do everything I could to help you out. I would be happy to point you to some areas that we frequently find mature bulls. I'd even try to make a trip (or 2) with you, if time permitted. But I'm not going to guide you. I'd much rather just go with you and enjoy the experience! (guiding just sounds like WORK!)
> 
> We'll be hunting over there during the archery hunt, regardless of whether Richard draws an LE tag or not. So, we'll have a good idea of what bulls are hanging out around our hunting spots. heck, you could join us -- we could show you right were the mature bulls hang out that time of year. That would really get you excited!!


You dang Heppies sure are jerks, with all this willing to help a guy out! ;-) I am doubtful that I would switch my points to the Boulder, but have had many that are at least semi-familiar the unit trying to convince me to do so. Hope all is well down that way for you boys. Thanks for the offer! Depending on what happens with my brother's tag I may just have to come down and help your bro haul out an elk off the mountain to learn a thing or two from you guys.


----------



## 5pointbull (Mar 4, 2014)

I hunt the boulder Dedicated every year, muzzleloader deer is my favorite season. But I have to say 13 years ago the rut seamed a lot hotter during the muzzleloader, I still see big bulls just not near as many as early rifle and archery season. But the last five years especially I can count the amount of bugles in the muzzy on one hand. And the rut is a huge help in that area, it was for my bull I got there in 2012. Now I hunt deer mostly above around Aquarius Ranger station and elk near Roundy, but last year I did a fair amount of muzzy deer around Roundy and never herd a bugle. I think I'd hold out for the early rifle or go archery, I called several nice bulls into archery distance while scouting.


----------



## steve.henstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks 5pointbull for the info


----------

